# the taster thread - SHOWDOWN 2016



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Detailing World SHOWDOWN Reserved indoor spaces are already flying out the door. This year the Top 16 selection has a whole new process - check out the details here.










we will be posting up some of the entrants just to give you a taste of what you can see at Waxstock this year. [remember, all entrants have a reserved indoor space 8)]


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

first taste of one of the Detailing World SHOWDOWN entrants - looking clean Robbie 8)


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats the deal with the fuel light?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Alex L said:


> Whats the deal with the fuel light?


It's got to be on when you enter the hall.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alex L said:


> Whats the deal with the fuel light?


Less fuel is seen to reduce the fire risk, although it's the vapour that is more flammable.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ahhh, makes sense. Every day is a school day


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Less fuel is seen to reduce the fire risk, although it's the vapour that is more flammable.


And my car is a diesel. Ever tried to set diesel on fire? lol.

Not complaining. I only got inside last year as the guy in front of my didn't have his light on and I did.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Someone doesn't understand fire risks properly! I'd bet that some of the retailers have way more flammable stock


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

What happens if you pay to get in the show and e,g arrive late or dont have furl light?

A refund?
Can you out your ticket towards parking outside with e,g your owner clubs?

Or do waxstock keep your 28!quid and send you home packing?lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mr.t said:


> What happens if you pay to get in the show and e,g arrive late or dont have furl light?
> 
> A refund?
> Can you out your ticket towards parking outside with e,g your owner clubs?
> ...


To be honest if you rock up and havent followed the rules then they are well within their rights not to give you a refund...not their problem if you cant follow the rules.

That being said I would imagine they would find you a spot outside.

Best thing to do is follow the rules and dont chance it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

mr.t said:


> What happens if you pay to get in the show and e,g arrive late or dont have furl light?
> 
> A refund?
> Can you out your ticket towards parking outside with e,g your owner clubs?
> ...


You're getting yourself in such a panic over this fuel light issue. It's really not that hard and you've got months to plan to get it right.

Are you going to remember to wash your car?:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If you think about it from a range perspective, all the Leaf/Zoe guys drive on the fuel light all the time, and they can manage to drive perfectly well around the country. 

Cooks

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If only you had 3 months to prepare to get the fuel light on


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> To be honest if you rock up and havent followed the rules then they are well within their rights not to give you a refund...not their problem if you cant follow the rules.
> 
> That being said I would imagine they would find you a spot outside.
> 
> Best thing to do is follow the rules and dont chance it.


I understand buddy i was just curious as obviously anything can happen e.g car problemd...traffic etc ec .


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Anyway thanks guys. Looking forward to the show.


----------



## utopiaCC (Mar 2, 2016)

I've just bought my ticket and with any luck i'll be entering a BMW 3 series coupe.

Is there anyone else traveling down from sunny scotland?


----------

